# Anfüttern mit Frolic



## Köln-AnglerFS (26. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich wollte endlich wieder mal in den Ferien ne Session starten und wollte so langsam mit dem füttern beginnen. Hatte mir gedacht, es zur zeit auf grundfutter basieren zu lassen ( selbstgemacht). Dazu wollte ich eig etwas mais und pellets füttern. 
Mir kam der Gedanke, dass ich statt Pellets  Frolic füttern könnte.. sind von der auflösezeit fast identisch.  
Was haltet ihr von dem Gedanke und welche Sorte Frolic würdet ihr wählen bzw. empfehlen? hab eig. keine Erfahrung mit Frolic gemacht.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Frank7777 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Ist das überhaupt noch erlaubt?


----------



## carpomizer1111 (26. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Hallo,
nimm die Frolic mit Rindgeschmack.....laufen am besten........!!!!!
Haben am Neckar gute Erfahrungen mit Frolic gemacht.
Nimm dann ein normales Karpfenvorfach mit Haar und Schlaufe das Frolic einfach ein!!!!!
@Frank7777.....warum soll das nicht erlaubt sein??????


----------



## Rxbinhx (26. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@Frank, wieso sollte das nicht erlaubt sein?

Edit: Hatte die Frage von Carpomizer übersehen


----------



## wulliw (26. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Moin moin aus Hannover.
ich habe bei uns am mittellandkanal auch super fänge mit frolic gemacht. ich habe allerdings den frolic mix mini genommen . das sind drei Sorten . normal drei bis vier Stück am haar anbieten. Dann noch aus den frolic nen teig machen und mit futterkorb angeln. klappt super .


----------



## Köln-AnglerFS (26. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Danke für die frühen Antworten.
Dann weiß ich auf jeden Fall bescheid . Eine Rute mit Frolic angeln.Evt noch mit nem kleinen nicht-geflavourten poppi drauf .. mal spontan am Wasser überlegen. Mit der anderen Rute dann nen schönen poppi alleine anbieten 
Danke Leute


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Warum nimmst du nicht ganz normale Boilies, 14er zum Anfüttern. Die sollten nicht soviel teurer als Frolic sein. Ich habe früher auch auf Frolic-Mehl-Basis Boilies hergestellt und ganz gut gefangen. Aber zeitliche Aufwand, sowie der Verschleiß an Küchengeräten rechtfertigt diese Methode nicht.


----------



## nExX (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Frank7777 schrieb:


> Ist das überhaupt noch erlaubt?



Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!

Frolic darf man zum angeln nicht nehmen, wenn man sich allerdings boilies daraus rollt solls egal sein!

Bayern halt!


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht ganz normale Boilies, 14er zum Anfüttern. Die sollten nicht soviel teurer als Frolic sein. Ich habe früher auch auf Frolic-Mehl-Basis Boilies hergestellt und ganz gut gefangen. Aber zeitliche Aufwand, sowie der Verschleiß an Küchengeräten rechtfertigt diese Methode nicht.



Warum sollte man das machen? Nur wegen der Form?


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man das machen? Nur wegen der Form?



Weil es nicht viel mehr kostet und sich auch komfortabler Anfüttern lässt (Wurfrohr etc., da ist die Form relevant) und dir höchstwarscheinlich bessere Fänge liefert.


----------



## daci7 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Weil es nicht viel mehr kostet und sich auch komfortabler Anfüttern lässt (Wurfrohr etc., da ist die Form relevant) und dir höchstwarscheinlich bessere Fänge liefert.



Ok - beim Füttern stimmt das natürlich.
Aber warum sollte es mir bessere Fänge liefern?


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ok - beim Füttern stimmt das natürlich.
> Aber warum sollte es mir bessere Fänge liefern?



Weil da etliche Spezialisten sehr viel Erfahrung, über mehrere Jahre, mit vielen Verbesserungen usw. reingesteckt haben und den Köder mit allen seinen Flavours und Zutaten direkt auf den Karpfen abgestimmt haben. Im Gegensatz dazu haben die Frolic-Entwickler eher den Schäferhund im Visier ...


----------



## Köln-AnglerFS (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Also ich angle in Köln. mir ist kein Verbot von Frolic bekannt... 
Das ganze werde ich mal als ein Experiment machen. D.h. ich werde probieren, mir ein überblick zu schaffen, ob Frolic evt durch die gewöhnliche Form einen Vorteil haben könnte gegenüber Frolicboilies. Es wird eine längere Session, in der ich auch Frolicboilies testen werde und vergleichen möchte.


----------



## SharkAndFish (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@Kön-AnglerFS

Gibt es an dem Gewässer wo du Angelst für Angelkarten ?? 
Und wo liegt es ? 


Lg Alex |wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Weil da etliche Spezialisten sehr viel Erfahrung, über mehrere Jahre, mit vielen Verbesserungen usw. reingesteckt haben und den Köder mit allen seinen Flavours und Zutaten direkt auf den Karpfen abgestimmt haben. Im Gegensatz dazu haben die Frolic-Entwickler eher den Schäferhund im Visier ...


Das ist Quark.

Der Hauptvorteil, den Boilies bieten, ist die wesentlich längere Haltbarkeit im Wasser. Will ich einen Köder auch über viele Stunden am Platz anbieten, wofür es Gründe geben kann, ist der Knödel angesagter.

Die deutlich schnellere Auflösung von Frolic ist gleichzeitig ein Vorteil für kürzere Ansitze, denn Geruchs- & Geschmackstoffe werden schneller abgegeben.


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist Quark.
> 
> Man kann doch nicht leugnen, das Frolic für Hunde und nicht für Karpfen hergestellt wird. Also sind speziell für Karpfen hergestellte (angepasste) Köder warscheinlich fängiger.
> 
> ...



Der Erfolg gibt einem in diesem Fall recht, ich vermute das abgestimmte Produkte besser fangen, als Hundefutter. Trotzdem viel Erfolg mit Frolic, so habe ich auch mal angefangen.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Warum nimmst du nicht ganz normale Boilies, 14er zum Anfüttern. Die sollten nicht soviel teurer als Frolic sein.



|bigeyesWie sind denn bei Dir die Kurse?

Für ein Kilo (hochwertige) Boilies sind 10€ schon normal...
Ein 3kg Beutel Frolic kostet nicht mal ´nen Fünfer.

Finde das ist ein gewaltiger Preisunterschied!

Frolic fängt an vielen Gewässern hervorragend und ist, u.a. weil sie so günstig sind, der klassische Einsteigerköder.

Es macht übrigens, gerade zum füttern, Sinn, die Ringe vorher (am der Sonne) zu trocknen.
So lösen sie sich wesentlich langsamer auf und der Tisch bleibt länger gedeckt.
Wenn´s beim Kurzansitz auf schnelle Wirkung ankommt, kannst Du trockene und frische mischen. 

Grüße


----------



## rotrunna (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Frolic fängt an vielen Gewässern hervorragend und ist, u.a. weil sie so günstig sind, der klassische Einsteigerköder.





rotrunna schrieb:


> Trotzdem viel Erfolg mit Frolic, so habe ich auch mal angefangen.



Mein Reden. Es gibt keine Kurse da ich nicht mehr selber produziere. 

Ich habe eben mehr Vertrauen in andere Köder zum Anfüttern. Mais ist übrigens noch billiger als Frolic: 25 kg ca. 8-10 Euro.


----------



## Raubfischzahn (27. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



nExX schrieb:


> Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!



Würde mich mal echt interessieren, warum in Bayern das Angeln mit Frolic untersagt ist?


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Raubfischzahn schrieb:


> Würde mich mal echt interessieren, warum in Bayern das Angeln mit Frolic untersagt ist?



Meines Wissens sind das rein Gewässespezifische Verbote.

Sollte das wirklich generell verboten sein (wäre mir neu), dann hat das Gesetz die gleiche praktische Relevanz wie das Abknüppelgebot...


----------



## rotrunna (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens sind das rein Gewässespezifische Verbote.
> 
> Sollte das wirklich generell verboten sein (wäre mir neu), dann hat das Gesetz die gleiche praktische Relevanz wie das Abknüppelgebot...



Richtig. Wer soll das Überwachen, vielleicht ein alter Stasi IM.


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



rotrunna schrieb:


> Weil da etliche Spezialisten sehr viel Erfahrung, über mehrere Jahre, mit vielen Verbesserungen usw. reingesteckt haben und den Köder mit allen seinen Flavours und Zutaten direkt auf den Karpfen abgestimmt haben. Im Gegensatz dazu haben die Frolic-Entwickler eher den Schäferhund im Visier ...



Ich glaube wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich meinte warum man das


> Ich habe früher auch auf Frolic-Mehl-Basis Boilies hergestellt und ganz gut gefangen.


 machen sollte?

Bevor ich mir Boilies auf Frolic-mehl Basis rolle, kann ich ja lieber die Ringe selbst nehmen - es sei denn es geht wie gesagt um die längere Haltbarkeit unter Wasser.

Ansonsten geb ich dir wenigstens teilweise Recht, Boilies können in manchen Situationen stimmiger sein. Allerdings ist mMn beim Karpfenangeln die Stelle und das Futter wesentlich wichtiger als der Hakenköder - da fressen die Wasserschweine eben billige Frolics genauso wie teure Knödel.

|wavey:


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mMn beim Karpfenangeln die Stelle und das Futter wesentlich wichtiger als der Hakenköder


#6#6#6|good:


----------



## Carp&Esox (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

nächste Woche gibt es Ergebnisse ... 3 Ansitze 2 Angelplätze 3 Köder
Gulp Carp- Irish Cream
Matze Kochs - MonsterCrap
Frolic


----------



## cyberpeter (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Allerdings ist mMn beim Karpfenangeln die Stelle und das Futter wesentlich wichtiger als der Hakenköder - da fressen die Wasserschweine eben billige Frolics genauso wie teure Knödel.



Es kommt halt darauf an wie stark befischt ein Gewässer ist bzw. mit was gefischt wird. 

Bei uns waren Frolics eine zeitlang die Köder schlechthin. Sie haben sich von der Größe, Form, Farbe und auch Geschmack vermutlich von dem sonst oft gefischten Ködern bzw. Futter wie Mais, Boilies und Pellets so stark abgesetzt, dass sie interessant waren und die Karpfen damit keine Gefahr verbunden haben.

Dann wurden sie von vielen eingesetzt und der Erfolg ging stetig zurück bis am Schluß, wenn überhaupt, nur noch frisch gesetzte Satzer darauf "reingefallen" sind auch wenn man den "richtigen" Platz hatte. 

Letztes Jahr haben ein paar Leute wieder angefangen damit zu fischen und es waren wieder Erfolge zu verzeichnen und das auch bei größeren Karpfen.


----------



## rotrunna (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir haben aneinander vorbei geredet. Ich meinte warum man das
> machen sollte?
> 
> Bevor ich mir Boilies auf Frolic-mehl Basis rolle, kann ich ja lieber die Ringe selbst nehmen - es sei denn es geht wie gesagt um die längere Haltbarkeit unter Wasser.
> ...



Wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet. Es ging mir um die längere Haltbarkeit.


----------



## Köln-AnglerFS (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@ rotrunna: Mais ist Standart in meinem Futter.. Mir ging es bei Frolic in erster Linie als Ersatz für große Pellets.


----------



## Martin67 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Hallo.Ich angle seit diesem Jahr auch auf Frolic.
Aber ich mache Boilies daraus.Ich habe nur einen Sesion von 3 Tagen gemacht und nichts gefangen auch mit anderen Boilies.Ich habe festgestellt,dass meine Frolic Boilies am nächsten Tag noch am Haar waren.Ist es möglich,dass die Boilies mit Zutaten wie z.B: Hartweizengrieß,Maismehl und Eier länger halten?Gruß Martin.


----------



## fenmaus (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

_*Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!
1.)weil es Hundefutter ist und kein Fischfutter,sagt ja schon der Name. ;+
2.)die Fische fressen dieses Futter zu hastig in maßen rein,dann nach quillt es im Fischbauch(Magen) auf und die Fische bläht es. Wie zum B. wenn du einen frischen rohen Hefeteig isst, da musst du auch ständig aufstoßen. |kopfkrat
3.)Auf der Frolic- Packung steht darauf, dass es für den menschlichen verzehr nicht geeignet ist und die Fische nehmen es auf und du isst dann den Fisch, dann guten Appetit. #w
4.)außerdem ist es kein Bestandteil des Wasser.

Gruß
fenmaus


*_


----------



## Basscal (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Also den Punkt verstehe ich irgendwie nicht:

4.)außerdem ist es kein Bestandteil des Wasser.

Und ich denke auch nicht, dass das Frolic im Magen des Fisches irgendwie von uns als Nahrung aufgenommen wird, oder isst du den Magen deiner Fische auch mit?^^

Grüße Basscal


----------



## daci7 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!
> 1.)weil es Hundefutter ist und kein Fischfutter,sagt ja schon der Name. ;+
> *_Und mit ner Karpfenangeln kann man keine Hechte fangen und Thüringer kriegste nur in Thüringen.
> _* 2.)die Fische fressen dieses Futter zu hastig in maßen rein,dann nach quillt es im Fischbauch(Magen) auf und die Fische bläht es. Wie zum B. wenn du einen frischen rohen Hefeteig isst, da musst du auch ständig aufstoßen. |kopfkrat
> ...



So long ...


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!
> 1.)weil es Hundefutter ist und kein Fischfutter,sagt ja schon der Name. ;+
> 2.)die Fische fressen dieses Futter zu hastig in maßen rein,dann nach quillt es im Fischbauch(Magen) auf und die Fische bläht es. Wie zum B. wenn du einen frischen rohen Hefeteig isst, da musst du auch ständig aufstoßen. |kopfkrat
> 3.)Auf der Frolic- Packung steht darauf, dass es für den menschlichen verzehr nicht geeignet ist und die Fische nehmen es auf und du isst dann den Fisch, dann guten Appetit. #w
> ...


Hi!
zu 2. Karpfen haben keinen Magen...
zum Aufquellen von Frolic: es geht zwar ein wenig auf, wird allerdings auch weich und wird sowieso vom Karpfen zermahlen und ist genau so eine Legende, dass Karpfen von nicht-eingeweichtem Hartmais platzen, "Bauchschmerzen" bekommen etc.
Warum fressen Karpfen Frolic"hastiger" als Mais, Boilies etc.?|kopfkrat
zu3.: Möchtest du Pellets essen, die aus Fischabfällen hergestellt werden? Ich glaube nicht...
zu4.: So gut wie nichts, was gefüttert wird ist Bestandteil des Wassers.
Wie auch immer: Solche Verbote sind absolut sinnlos und beruhen auf Halbwissen und nicht auf Tatsachen.
Gruss ROY


----------



## fenmaus (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

_*Hallo,
der Geruch und Geschmack der Frolic wird vom Fischfleisch aufgenommen. Hast du schon mal einen Fisch mit Hundefutter geschmack gegessen? Ich schon, ist zum Ko.....
Gruß
fenmaus

*_


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

In der Aufzählung fehlt noch:
- Das Karpfenfleisch schmeckt dann nach Hundefutter.
- Das Karpfenfleisch färbt sich rot.
- Die Fische fangen nach einer Zeit an zu bellen.
- Mit Frolic angeln nur Russen.
Das sind Klassiker, die eigentlich erwähnt werden müssten.

Mal im ernst, Frolic sind keine Boilies und haben nicht die Eigenschaften von Boilies, es sei denn man dreht welche draus. Ansonsten angelt man damit anders, hat mehr Brassen am Platz, muss den Köder öfter tauschen, füttert weniger selektiv, ist auf den recht extremen, immer gleichen Geruch angewiesen, etc. Manchmal fangen sie sogar einfach keine Karpfen, ein anderes mal klappt es ganz gut.

Wenn man dennoch kurzfristig oder langfristig mit Frolic zum Erfolg kommen kann, gibt es keinen Grund, nicht damit zu fischen, wenn man es möchte.

EDIT: Ich sehe schon: einer der goldenen Klassiker wurde nachgereicht!  Hab mich schon gewundert, wo der bleibt! 1 Minute schneller!


----------



## kati48268 (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*


All diese Klassiker gab es schon vor xx-Jahren, als wir anfingen mit Frolic zu angeln.
Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass es tatsächlich noch Regionen gibt, die diesen Murks immer noch vor sich hertragen.
Herrlich!
#r

@fenmaus
Nicht alles glauben, was selbsternannte Hobby-Fischereibiologen so von sich geben.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Die mögliche Übertragung von BSE auf Fische ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, aber wohl noch nicht absolut sicher ausgeschlossen. Es ist das einzige, mir bekannte Argument gegen Frolic.


----------



## cyberpeter (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Die mögliche Übertragung von BSE auf Fische ist extrem unwahrscheinlich, aber wohl noch nicht absolut sicher ausgeschlossen. Es ist das einzige, mir bekannte Argument gegen Frolic.



Ich kenne einige kleinere Gewässer, wo nach "größeren" Einsatz von Frolic als Futter (als Ersatz von Pellets und teilweise Mais) von mehreren Anglern (also nicht nur eine handvoll pro Ansitz) die Fangerfolge zuerst gut waren dann aber schlagartig bei weiterem verwenden eingebrochen sind und dass auch über einen längen Zeitpunkt blieben.

Bei Boilies, Pellets oder Partikeln ist mir zwar auch bekannt, dass die Fangerfolge wenn es von vielen als Köder und/oder Futter benutzt wird geringer werden, aber ein fast kompletter "Einbruch" ist mir aus eigener Erfahrung wie auch aus "Erzählungen" nicht bekannt.

Meine Schlußfolgerung ist, dass Karpfen Frolic aus welchen Gründen auch immer besser mit Gefahr in Verbindung bringen wie dies vielleicht bei anderen Ködern der Fall ist oder eine andere Möglichkeit ist, dass es ihnen auf Dauer evtl. nicht bekommt.

Deshalb habe ich beim Einsatz von Frolic zumindest bedenken und es geht dabei nicht im bellende Karpfen die nach Frolic riechen ...


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (28. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Hi Peter,
geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe so gut wie nie mit Frolic besser gefangen als mit Fischmehlboilies. 
Oft lag es jedoch lediglich an der Konsistenz und stark verminderter Selektivität bei längeren Ansitzen, manchmal aber auch an unklaren Gründen, wie du sie benennst.
Dauereinsätze haben sich an meinem derzeitigen Gewässer auch nicht bewährt.
Ich kann darüber nicht viel sagen, aber es kann durchaus an den Gründen liegen, die du benannt hast.

Mit dem fehlenden Gegenargument meinte ich etwas erwiesenermaßen gewässerschädliches.

Mein Favorit ist Frolic ebenfalls nicht.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@fenmaus

Muß daß mit der lila Schrift sein???

Bin total erschrocken, weil ich geglaubt hab, in einem Esoterik-Forum gelandet zu sein...#d



kati48268 schrieb:


> All diese Klassiker gab es schon vor xx-Jahren, als wir anfingen mit Frolic zu angeln.
> Ich bin echt erstaunt, dass es tatsächlich noch Regionen gibt, die diesen Murks immer noch vor sich hertragen.
> Herrlich!
> #r



Wieso Murks???

:mAls nächstes behauptest Du bestimmt auch noch, daß Karpfen, die ungequollenen Mais fressen, gar nicht platzen...


----------



## Downbeat (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Das Karpfenfleisch färbt sich rot.


PERFEKT! Lachskarpfen aus biologischem deutschem Anbau!


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Als nächstes behauptest Du bestimmt auch noch, daß Karpfen, die ungequollenen Mais fressen, gar nicht platzen...


Auch so ein Gerücht. Natürlich platzen die nicht. Die blähen sich nur auf, treiben an der Wasseroberfläche und weil sie ja rotes Fleisch bekommen, wie wir grad gelesen haben, hält man sie fälschlicherweise für Schifffahrtsbojen.


----------



## ernie1973 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

hihihihi - Lachskarpfen gefällt mir besonders gut!

Aber im Ernst - WO steht bitte, dass man mit Frolic nicht angeln darf?

Ist mir nicht bekannt!

Regional gibt es zwar Gewässerordnungen, die z.B. Boilies verbieten, oder erlaubte Köder enumerativ aufführen - aber von einem gesetzlichen "Frolic-Verbot" habe ich noch nie gehört!?

Ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, dass mancherorts aus gutem Grunde "Anfütterorgien" reglementiert & limitiert werden...!?

...und als Hundefreund muss ich sagen, dass Frolic zu allem möglichen taugt, NUR NICHT ALS HUNDEFUTTER!!!

Das ist in etwa so, als ob ihr Eure Kinder nur mit Nutella & Snickers großziehen wollt!

Nehmt es zum Angeln - evtl. auch ab und zu als Leckerchen für den Hund, aber wenn ihr Euren Hund liebt, dann füttert bitte bitte etwas Vernünftiges!

Mein Hund bekommt ohnehin kein Fertigfutter, sondern Frischfleisch, Kartoffeln, Reis, Gemüse, Fisch usw.!

Aber:

Ein gesetzliches "Frolic-Verbot" ist mir nicht bekannt - und ich habe persönlich auch noch keine Gewässerordnung gesehen, die Frolic verbietet - da würde ich dann mal höflich um eine Fundstelle bitten, was das angebliche gesetzl. "Verbot" von Frolic als Hakenköder angeht!

Ernie

PS:

Ich werde langsam echt ein FAN von den "fenmaus"-Beiträgen - nicht nur inhaltlich, sondern auch durch die fetten lila Buchstaben finde ich die Beiträge mittlerweile allesamt sehr attraktiv & unterhaltsam!


----------



## kxxxkfxx (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Weiß nicht woher du kommst, aber in bayern an der Fränkischen seenplatte ist es zumindest nicht mehr erlaubt!*_
> _*1.)weil es Hundefutter ist und kein Fischfutter,sagt ja schon der Name. ;+*_
> _*2.)die Fische fressen dieses Futter zu hastig in maßen rein,dann nach quillt es im Fischbauch(Magen) auf und die Fische bläht es. Wie zum B. wenn du einen frischen rohen Hefeteig isst, da musst du auch ständig aufstoßen. |kopfkrat*_
> _*3.)Auf der Frolic- Packung steht darauf, dass es für den menschlichen verzehr nicht geeignet ist und die Fische nehmen es auf und du isst dann den Fisch, dann guten Appetit. #w*_
> ...


 
Ich hoffe, Du meinst die Sachen, die Du hier zusammenschreibst, nicht wirklich ernst.

Richtig ist, dass der Mittelfränkische Fischereiverband das Angeln und Anfüttern mit Frolic verbietet. Das dürfen die natürlich für ihre Gewässer festlegen, auch wenn es keine rationale Begründung dafür gibt.
Der Oberfränkische Fischereiverband erlaubt es hingegen. Genau wie viele Vereine in Mittelfranken.

Warum der Mittelfränkische Verband das verbietet? Frage doch mal nach. Vielleicht weil der Schwager eines Neffen eine Boilie-Produktion hat ...#h


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Gesetzliches Verbot ist natürlich Quark. Ich kann mir aber schon vorstellen, dass es in die eine oder andere Gewässerordnung genommen wurde.

Als Frolic als Köder aufkam, waren irre Fänge möglich, erinnere mich gerne daran zurück. Sofort kamen Vereinsseitig natürlich die ersten Bedenkenträger auf den Plan, "macht den Karpfen Bauchschmerzen, verseucht Gewässer,...", der ganze Horrorlügenkram, der oben schon genannt wurde + noch einiges dazu, wurde aufgefahren.

Das gab es in vielen Regionen.

Grund war natürlich die Fänge!
Ältere Vereinskollegen berichteten mir, dass es damals, als Maden als Friedfischköder aufkamen, noch viel schlimmer war.
Ein Köder (eine Methode, etc.), der Fische fängt, gehört für einige Betonköpfe verboten; daran wird sich vermutl. auch nichts ändern.


----------



## carp12 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@kati 48268 #6!!
Genau so isses! So schlecht können die Inhaltsstoffe von Frolic gar nicht sein! Da werden auch sehr strenge Kontrollen gemacht,wie bei Lebensmittel auch! Es gibt ja auch fischige und fleischige ( Lebermehl,Chicken) Boilies! Ich denke,dass die billigen "Kleistermurmeln" schädlicher für unsere Freunde sind als Frolic!


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@ carp12

Was heißt schädlich? Ich kenne keinen Hundefreund und erst recht keinen Tierarzt, der Frolic als "Dauerfutter" empfiehlt. Die Begründungen reichen vom hohen Zucker- bzw. Salzanteil, den Geschmackverstärkern bis hin zur schlechten Nährwert. Sicher kann man sagen, was für den Hund nicht gut ist muß dem Karpfen noch lange nicht schaden. Wenn man aber hin- und wieder auch selber mal einen Karpfen mitnehmen will oder sich zumindest ein wenig um die Gesundheit der Karpfen sorgt, dann sollte man sich, auch wenn es nicht verboten ist bzw. die Schädlichkeit für Karpfen nicht 100 % wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist, überlegen ob man Frolic wirklich kiloweise ins Gewässer kippt ... Deshalb sollte man Verbote nicht voreilig mit "Scheinheiligkeit" abtun obwohl es in einigen Fällen durchaus zutrifft.

Ob die sog. Kleistermurmeln oder Frolic schädlicher sind kann ich Dir "wissenschaftlich begründet" nicht sagen. Wenn Du dir aber mal anschaust, was in den meisten dieser Billigmurmeln schon allein aus Kostengründen drin ist (z.B. HWG, Maismehl usw.) bzw. was nicht, dürfte wenn der Boilie nicht gerade überlagert ist oder irgend ein "abartiger Flavouer" verwendet wurde der Konservierer, den wir täglich mit div. Lebensmitteln auch aufnehmen, vermutlich das schädlichste sein. Vermutlich - sicher ist das trotzdem nicht. Deshalb würde ich solche Teile, wenn ich sie nicht gerade selber gedreht habe, auch nicht in Massen verfüttern. Außerdem sind die meisten gekauften "Billigmurmeln" um einiges teurer und haben eine erheblich geringere Lockwirkung als Frolic sodass vermutlich nicht soviele auf die Idee kommen, das Zeug kiloweise als "Frolicersatz" ins Gewässer zu kippen. 

Davon mal abgesehen muß ich als "Futterersatz" für Frolic ja auch nicht unbedingt Billigmurmeln hernehmen, wo ich nicht genau weiß was ich mir da einhandele. Es gibt genügend Alternativen (Partikel, Pellets) die darüberhinaus, wenn man sich damit beschäftigt, es selbst zubereitet und weitere Wege bei der Beschaffung in Kauf nimmt, teilweise sogar noch billiger sind und sich die Lockwirkung bei entsprechender Zubereitung nicht hinter Frolic verstecken muß.

Aus meiner Sicht gibt es eigentlich keinen Grund, Frolic als Futter zu benutzen es sei denn es scheitert an der Bequemlichkeit ...


----------



## daci7 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ carp12
> 
> Was heißt schädlich? Ich kenne keinen Hundefreund und erst recht keinen Tierarzt, der Frolic als "Dauerfutter" empfiehlt. Die Begründungen reichen vom hohen Zucker- bzw. Salzanteil, den Geschmackverstärkern bis hin zur schlechten Nährwert. Sicher kann man sagen, was für den Hund nicht gut ist muß dem Karpfen noch lange nicht schaden. Wenn man aber hin- und wieder auch selber mal einen Karpfen mitnehmen will oder sich zumindest ein wenig um die Gesundheit der Karpfen sorgt, dann sollte man sich, auch wenn es nicht verboten ist bzw. die Schädlichkeit für Karpfen nicht 100 % wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist, überlegen ob man Frolic wirklich kiloweise ins Gewässer kippt ... Deshalb sollte man Verbote nicht voreilig mit "Scheinheiligkeit" abtun obwohl es in einigen Fällen durchaus zutrifft.
> 
> [...]



Naja, darum gehts doch garnicht. Natürlich ist eine 100% Frolic Ernährung weder für Hund, noch für Mensch oder Karpfen gut - aber das gilt zu 100% genauso für Boilies (egal ob 5€/kg oder 20€/kg Murmeln, Mc-Doof, Tütenfutter etc.. Hier geht es um Otto-Normal-Angler - der kippt erstens in der Regel nicht kiloweise Futter ins Wasser und macht sich zweitens nicht die Gedanken über die Trennkostdiät seiner Zielfische - nichts für ungut, aber alleine die Gedanken "Was passiert wenn meine Schätzchen sich jetz größtenteils davon ernähren" zeigen doch die beiden großen Probleme der sog. Specimen-hunter. Zu viel Futter und zu viel Vermenschlichung. Da wird mit Hingabe auf einen Ausgewogene Aminosäure- und Vitaminhaushalt der Tierchen nachgedacht um sich dann am Wasser den eigenen Wanst mit KZ-Fleisch und Dosenfutter voll zu hauen - schon ein wenig pervers, oder? 
Achja, wo wir beim Thema sind - weißt du womit eigentlich Masttiere größtenteils gefüttert werden? - Ausgewogene udn natürliche Ernährung? -Pustekuchen.
#h

PS: Schande auf mein haupt - ich hab den eingangspost außer Acht gelassen - es geht tatsächlich um eine längere Futterkampagne... Nichtsdestotrotz geht es nicht darum Karpfen damit zu mästen und ebenso bleibt stehen, dass Boilies mit ziemliches Sicherheit ebenso "ungesund" für Karpfen sind.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@ daci 

Es geht im ganzen Thread und auch in meinem Beitrag, wie Du leider erst am Schluß festgestellt hast, um längeres und auch mengenmäßig "intensives" Anfüttern und nicht darum, ob pro Ansitz 5 Frolic ins Wasser kommen. Dagegen wird wohl niemand was einzuwenden haben ....

Ich gebe zu, dass mein Beitrag etwas lang war, trotzdem wäre es schön  gewesen, wenn Du ihn auch (ganz) gelesen hättest bevor Du recht "abfällig" darauf  antwortest ... |rolleyes

Dann hättest Du auch festgestellt, dass ich nicht unbedingt ein Speciman-Hunter bin, der meint, dass man nur hochwertige Boilies füttern sollte, die übrigens nach wissenschaftlichen Analysen sehr wohl dem Karpfen "gut bekommen", damit den "Schätzchen" bloß nichts passiert oder um eine "Trennkostdiät". Sondern ein "Normalangler" bin der meint, dass wenn man mal mehr füttert es auch ganz gut ohne das recht fragwürdige Frolic geht und dass ein wenig Wissen über die Ernährung bei Karpfen beim Fangerfolg nicht schaden kann. Das setzt aber voraus, dass die Vorbereitung des nächsten Ansitzes nicht nur im Besuch des nächsten Supermarkts besteht...

Um auf solche Ideen zu kommen, muß man nicht unbedingt ein "durchgeknallter" Carphunter sein. Es reicht völlig, wenn man ein einigermaßen verantwortungsbewußter Normalangler ist, der zum einen auf seinen Geldbeutel achtet zum andern auch Spaß daran hat, mal neue Sachen auszuprobieren und Futter selbst zu "herzustellen". Wenn man dann fängt ist die Freude größer, als wenn man der Held der Plastiktüte ist.

Sicher wird in der Tiermast viel Müll verfüttert - keine Frage. Nur ist dass für mich als Angler eine "Legitimation" beim Fischen genauso vorzugehen nur weil ich zu bequem bin mir ein paar Killo Mais, Weizen usw. zu kaufen diese 1-2 Wochen vor dem Ansitz "anzusetzen" und mit ein paar guten Ideen noch aufzuwerten oder mich im Internet über Sachen wie Karpfenaufzuchtspellets, Kürbiskernplatten, Treber usw. zu informieren? Sicher ist das aufwendig, aber wie ich finde auch spannend. Allerdings ist es bequemer, in Prospekten nach einem Sonderangebot Frolic zu schauen, bei dem man dann nur die Tüte aufschneiden muß ...


----------



## kati48268 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> ... die Schädlichkeit für Karpfen nicht 100 % wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist, überlegen ob man Frolic wirklich kiloweise ins Gewässer kippt ... Deshalb sollte man Verbote nicht voreilig mit "Scheinheiligkeit" abtun obwohl es in einigen Fällen durchaus zutrifft.
> ...


#d
Wissenschaftlich nachgewiesen ist nix, nada, nothing. Keine 99%, keine 1%.

Selbst wenn es kiloweise reinfliegen würde, so'n Ring löst sich in ca. 5Std. komplett auf, die Kleinteile werden von sämtlichen Lebewesen gefressen, die ein Tümpel hergibt. Was stellst du dir denn vor? Dass ein Karpfen sich auf den Futterplatz flezt und nur noch das frisst, was der eine Angler auf die 2qm feuert?

Zu Gewässerschädigung durch Futter -von dir gar nicht angesprochen, aber da kommt gleich sowieso noch einer mit- gibt es wiederum Studien; google mal, stammt von Arlinghaus. Bevor man meckert sollte man sich informieren und lesen, und eben nicht Grimms Angelmärchen am Stammtisch als Hörspiel.

Wie solche Verbote entstehen, habe ich weiter oben berichtet. Ich war dabei!

Auch von mir ein PS: in der Fischzucht kriegen die Klopse Mais. Dazu Mais. Und dazu noch Mais. Mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## daci7 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> @ daci
> 
> Es geht im ganzen Thread und auch in meinem Beitrag, wie Du leider erst am Schluß festgestellt hast, um längeres und auch mengenmäßig "intensives" Anfüttern und nicht darum, ob pro Ansitz 5 Frolic ins Wasser kommen ....
> 
> ...




Wie bereits gesagt - Schande über mein Haupt.
Ich hab eher aus meiner Sicht, denn aus der des TE oder sonstewelcher Leute geschrieben und bei mir landen eben nur sehr begrenzte Mengen im Wasser. (unter anderem auch ab und zu Frolic)
Trotzdem würde mich mal eine wissenschaftliche Studie interessieren die besagt, dass Boilies (egal welche) dem Karpfen gut bekommen.
Ich weiß ja, dass besonders (nachdenkende) Karpfenangler versuchen in Ihren Murmeln auf Sachen wie Geschmacksverstärker und Konservierer zu verzichten, aber eine (unabhängige) Studie dazu wäre mir neu.

Ich hab eventuell ein "rotes Tuch vor den Augen gehabt", entschuldige bitte.
#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde mich mal eine wissenschaftliche Studie interessieren die besagt, dass Boilies (egal welche) dem Karpfen gut bekommen.



Hallo,

es gab dazu mal ein recht ausführliches PDF, scheint so als ob es vom Server genommen wurde.

Das hier ist zwar nicht ganz so ausführlich und informativ und betrachtet auch Sachen wie z.B. Gewässerbelastung durch Anfüttern aber trotzdem interessant zu lesen und sollte zumindest für den Anfang reichen:

http://unio.igb-berlin.de/abt4/mitarbeiter/arlinghaus/download/Anfuettern_Hessen_Arlinghaus.pdf

Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gab dazu mal ein recht ausführliches PDF, scheint so als ob es vom Server genommen wurde.
> 
> ...



Ja, das pdf hatten wir letztens schon ... leider ist es absolut nichtssagend.
Es stehen ne Menge Behauptungen drin, und Diagramme zu "Biomasseproduktion", "Verdaulichkeit" und ein paar Blutwerte, allerdings dabei nur der Vergleich reines Partikelfüttern gegen reine Naturnahrung.
Das was uns interessiert wurde mit zwei Sätzen abgetan:


> Angelfutter als Alleinfutter: –Proteingehalt stark verringert, Fettgehalt drastisch erhöht („negativ zu bewertende Verfettung“); Fettgehalt verdoppelte sich etwa gegenüber der Naturnahrung–Einige Blutwerte sprechen für Mangelernährung
> Angelfutter als Zufutter: –Proteingehalt konstant, Fettgehalt leicht erhöht



Was sich zusammenfassen lässt in: Je mehr Angelfutter im Wasser, desto unausgewogener/ungesünder ernähren sich die Wasserschweine.
Hier gehts allerdings nur um Fett, Protein und Rohasche (nichtssagender geht es fast nicht).

Achja, nur mit diesen Werten gemessen kommt Frolic wohl den Nash Baits aus dem Test am nächsten mit, zugegebenermaßen, eienem erhöhten Fett-Anteil.

#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@ kati

Habe ich was von einer Studie geschrieben die das belegt |bigeyes

Wieso sollte auch jemand eine Studie in Auftrag geben und bezahlen, ob Hundefutter oder Katzenfutter für Karpfen schädlich ist .... |rolleyes

Mir persönlich reicht es zu wissen, dass es für Hunde alles andere als optimal ist. Somit habe ich zumindest sehr starke Bedenken als Futter (nicht als Köder) beim Angeln. 

Wenn es dann auch noch gute und preisgünstige Alternativen gibt die unbedenklich sind und nur mit etwas Mehraufwand verbunden sind ist zumindest für mich die Sache klar.


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Arlinghausens Auswertungen relativieren aber a) stark die Unterschiede diverser Futtermittel in Bezug auf den Phosphoreintrag und relativieren b) auch die toxischen Probleme entstehend durch den Eintrag diverse Konservierer mit Fertigpillen, zumeist Säuren.

Grob gesagt wird eingeräumt, dass zu hohe Futtermengen in zu kleinen Gewässern zur Eutrophierung beitragen können, selektive Verbote bestimmter Futtermittel jedoch eher keine Grundlage zu haben scheinen.

Wo ist da jetzt der Rückschluss auf Frolic?


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

@ daci

Nichtssagend  

Dafür ist es auch eine kostenlose Zusammenfassung. Für die ausgearbeitete Version, glaube deutlich mehr als hundert Seiten, mußt Du schon bezahlen. Wenn Dir also die Aussagen nicht reichen ...

Leider ist die andere (neuere) PDF nicht mehr online, dort wurde genauer drauf eingegangen.

Dass Du Frolic bis auf das bisschen Fett mit Nash gleichsetzt finde ich "putzig". Wenn das auch für die in Frolic enthaltenen Zutaten wie  Salz, Zucker, Geschmacksverstärker und div. anderer Zusätze gilt, dann würde mich doch mal interessieren, woher Du dein Wissen hast.


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Spaltkarpfen schrieb:


> Wo ist da jetzt der Rückschluss auf Frolic?



War nur die Antwort auf die "Meinung" von daci, dass Boilies "perse" schädlich für Karpfen sind.


----------



## daci7 (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> War nur die Antwort auf die "Meinung" von  daci, dass Boilies "perse" schädlich für Karpfen sind.


 
 Nenene Peter, falls du dir ebenso mal die Mühe machen würdest zu lesen was ich sagte hättest du gelesen:



daci7 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist eine 100% Frolic Ernährung weder für  Hund, noch für Mensch oder Karpfen gut - aber das gilt zu 100% genauso  für Boilies (egal ob 5€/kg oder 20€/kg Murmeln, Mc-Doof, Tütenfutter  etc..





daci7 schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde mich mal eine wissenschaftliche Studie interessieren die besagt, dass Boilies (egal welche) dem Karpfen gut bekommen.



Und das bisschen Aussage, das der Herr Arlinghaus in seinen Vortrag gepackt hat (was uns interessiert) war ja:
Boilies/Stippfutter/Pallets ALLEINE sind nicht gut. Und das runterbrechen aus Rohprotein/Rohfett und Rohasche kam von ebendiesem Herrn Arlinghaus und nicht von mir  Diese Werte wurden nunmal verglichen - und von diesen Werten her ist Frolic eben am nächsten am Nash Bait.

Ich werd mir mal in den nächsten Tagen mal den Fulltext besorgen - vorher nichts mehr von mir.
#h


----------



## cyberpeter (29. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Hallo daci,

ich habe es gelesen aber entweder hast Du meine Antwort nicht genau gelesen oder Dir ist unbekannt, wozu man Anführungszeichen benützt.

Sicher sind Boilies als Alleinfutter nicht optimal - habe ich aber auch nicht behauptet. Ich dachte wir reden hier über natürliche Gewässer in denen angefüttert wird also Boiles für den Karpfen ein "Zubrot" zur normalen natürlichen Nahrung darstellen und in diesem Fall kam es glaube ich zu dem Ergebnis, dass es nicht unbedingt schädlich ist ...

Aus diesem Grund habe ich die nahrungstechnisch nicht optimale Zusammensetzung hinsichtlich Nährwert, Protein usw. von Frolic auch nicht kritisiert weil Frolic beim Anfüttern ja auch nicht die "Alleinnahrung" ist. Mein Problem sind die "Zusatzstoffe" wie Salz, Geschmacksverträker usw. die zumindest bei Hunden, selbst bei nicht sehr häufiger Zufütterung, schon zu Problemen geführt haben.

Um aber mal zu einem Abschluss zu kommen, sonst wirst Du noch ewig (erfolglos) versuchen meine Aussagen zu zerpflücken, wäre mal eine super Sache das Du mal was belastbares lieferst das man Frolic welches nunmal Hundefutter und kein Fischfutter ist auch in größeren Mengen bedenkenlos in ein Gewässer kippen kann. Bei Boilies, Pellets und Partikeln gibt es ja was, zumindest wenn man keine Fischzucht damit betrieben will. 

Also ich bin gespannt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## daci7 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Um aber mal zu einem Abschluss zu kommen, sonst wirst Du noch ewig (erfolglos) versuchen meine Aussagen zu zerpflücken, wäre mal eine super Sache das Du mal was belastbares lieferst das man Frolic welches nunmal Hundefutter und kein Fischfutter ist auch in größeren Mengen bedenkenlos in ein Gewässer kippen kann. Bei Boilies, Pellets und Partikeln gibt es ja was, zumindest wenn man keine Fischzucht damit betrieben will.
> 
> ...



Ok Ok, fangen wir an.
Also ersteinmal finde ich deine Aussage irreführend "Boilies sind nicht so schädlich, weil sie ja nicht in so großen Mengen gefüttern werden" zu "Finde mal einen Beweis dafür, dass man Frolic in größeren Mengen in ein gewässer kippen kann" - geht es nun um größere Mengen oder nicht?
Nur mal zum Verständnis: Ich habe nie und nirgendwo gesagt, dass man irgendwelche Gewässer mit Frolic zuschütten soll.

Zweitens ist die Argumentation "Frolics sind, ab einer gewissen Menge schädlich für den Hund - also sind sie das auch für den Karpfen" Schwachfug. Die Aufnahme und den Metabolismus der beiden Spezies zu vergleichen und daher Rückschlüsse darauf zu ziehen, dass Frolic für Karpfen schlecht ist geht einfach nicht. Der Grund warum man Frolic FÜR HUNDE nicht als Hauptnahrung nehmen sollte (und warum die meisten Köter sau scharf drauf sind) ist der erhöhte Salz und Zuckergehalt - den haben Fischfutter idR auch. Fische reagieren allerdings auch ganz anders auf Salz in der Nahrung, daher wird in der Zucht auch teilweise das Futter mit Salz versetzt.

Um es mal auf den Punkt zu bringen. in Frolic sind:
- Tiermehle (in Boilies auch, und man weiß in beiden nicht was genau)
- pflanzliche Mehle (in Boilies auch)
- Zucker (s.o. Welche Zucker wären allerdings interessant, kann ich allerdings grad schwer herausfinden)
- Salz (s.o.)
- Milch und Molkeerzeugnisse (in Boilies auch)
- Öle und Fette (auch hier wäre die Zusammensetzung interessant - ich bin mir aber sicher, dass man die auch bei 99% aller Knödel nicht kennt)
- Gemüse

...achja, es steht sogar noch "Ohne künstliche Geschmacksstoffe" und "Ohne Geschmacksverstärker" auf der Packung, das kann fast keine Murmel von sich behaupten - soll uns aber erstmal nicht interessieren.

Meine Hauptaussage ist einfach - Frolics sind, IN MAßEN GEFÜTTERN nicht zwangsläufig schädlicher als Boilies. In Massen gefüttert sind beide nicht so gut 

Leider gibt es, soweit ich das auf die Schnelle durchblickt habe, keine "Freilandversuche" zu dem Thema.

Zum Durchlesen:
Growth enhancement of carp and prawn through dietary sodium chloride supplementation; Khadri et al, 2003

Effect of dietary protein, lipid and carbohydrate contents on the liver composition and enzyme activity of Cyprinus carpio communis fingerlings; Ahmad et al, 2011

 Metabolic Response to Dietary Lipid to Protein Ratios in Common Carp; Shikata et al, 1995

Effects of Dietary Glucose, Fructose, and Galactose on Hepatopancreatic Enzyme Activities and Body Composition in Carp ; Shikata et al, 2008 [allerdings müssten wir dazu die Zuckerzusammensetzung der Futtermittel kennen...]

Metabolic Response to Dietary Stearic Acid, Linoleic Acid, and Highly Unsaturated Fatty Acid in Carp; Shikata et al, 2008 [Allerdigs müsten wir dazu die Fettzusammensetzung kennen]


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Ich verstehe das Problem nicht, oder ist das eine rein rhetorische Diskussion ?

Boilies für Fische, Frolic für Hunde und fast-food für Menschen - die Zuordnungen sind beliebig austauschbar, solange keine für den jeweiligen Organismus toxischen Bestandteile enthalten sind - sind vollkommen unproblematisch, solange es nicht über einen gelegentlichen Genuss hinausgeht.

Langfristig und in Mengen gegessen oder gefressen, oder gar als alleinige Nahrung genutzt, wird der Organismus direkt oder indirekt geschädigt. 

Wer also einmal im Monat 5 Mc-Fett auf einmal isst, dem wird vielleicht etwas übel, aber man hat keine Folgen zu befürchten. Ein Karpfen, der sich auf einem Frolic-Futterplatz einmal die Wampe vollhaut, wird sicher nicht daran sterben.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wer also einmal im Monat 5 Mc-Fett auf einmal isst, dem wird vielleicht etwas übel, aber man hat keine Folgen zu befürchten. Ein Karpfen, der sich auf einem Frolic-Futterplatz einmal die Wampe vollhaut, wird sicher nicht daran sterben.



Da hast Du sehr warscheinlich recht. #6

Nur was machst Du wenn Angler B gesehen hat, dass Angler A damit sehr gut gefangen hat und es dann ebenso macht. Dann Angler C,D usw. Also so wie es an vielen "normalen" Vereinsgewässer der Fall ist. 

Klar am 100 ha Gewässer mit 50 Anglern wird sicher nichts passieren. Aber was ist am 3 ha Vereinstümpel mit einer relativ hohen Mitgliederzahl, vielleicht noch ein paar Rentner dabei, die fast täglich am Wasser sitzen... 

Es geht mir nicht darum Frolic zu "verteufeln" nur sehe ich den Sinn darin nicht, wenn es genügend Alternativen gibt Sachen zu verwenden die problematisch sein können. Wir haben bei unserer Nahrung nicht nur einmal den Fehler gemacht ...

_*@ daci*_

Schon aufgrund des Preises, der Verfügbarkeit wird bei vielen Anglern ein Unterschied in der Menge sein, ob sie Boilies oder Frolic füttern 1,5€ versenkt man halt nunmal schneller als 3,4 oder 5 € zumindest geht es den meisten so. Dazu muß man aufgrund der schnellen Löslichkeit von Frolic mehr ins Wasser kippen um einen Platz "unter Futter" zu halten als bei Boilies gerade bei längeren Ansitzen. Nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.

Außerdem habe ich nicht gesagt, laßt Frolic weg und nimmt Boilies, am besten noch die billigen konservierten Murmeln das ist unschädlich - das würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Wenn Du meine Beiträge in diesem Thread gelesen hättest ....



cyberpeter schrieb:


> . Vermutlich - sicher ist das trotzdem nicht.  Deshalb würde ich solche Teile, wenn ich sie nicht gerade selber gedreht  habe, auch nicht in Massen verfüttern.



Es ging vielmehr darum, das Futterkonzept generell zu überdenken. Denn  dabei kann man einiges an Futtermasse (egal was man hernimmt) und  natürlich Geld einsparen zumal Frolic neben den gesundheitlichen  Bedenken meiner Meinung auch noch "angeltechnisch" ein denkbar schlechtes Futter bzw.  Köder ist (näheres siehe unten). 

Ob Salz bei Fischen nicht schädlich ist, darüber gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten und das die Inhaltsstoffe von Frolic für Karpfen schädlich sind kann ich nicht beweisen genauso wie Du das Gegenteil nicht beweisen kannst es deshalb als Schwachfug abzutun ... na ja. Nachdem bei den von Dir gepostet Links zumindest auf den ersten Blick  nichts dabei war, wo es um Frolic bei Karpfen geht und ob sich solche Stoffe im Karpfen anreichern und damit auch in unseren Körper kommen lassen wir es glaube  ich besser bleiben Du hast deine Meinung ich meine wobei wir vom Grundgedanken glaube ich nicht soweit auseinander sind. 

Selbst wenn eine  Studie zu dem Ergebnis kommen würde dass Frolic "total unbedenklich" ist  würde ich es nicht als Futter einsetzen, ersten weil es "unbrauchbar  ist" und zweiten weil die Erfahrung in meiner Umgebung mit Frolic bei  Hunden eine ganz andere ist und drittens ich selbst und einige in meiner  Familie und im Bekanntenkreis auf einige dieser "Inhaltsstoffe", die in  gleicher oder in ähnlicher Form (vielleicht nicht so hoch dosiert) auch  in unserer Nahrung vorkommen schon bei relativ geringe Mengen nicht  gerade positiv reagieren. Das Problem ist, dass viele Leute  gesundheitliche Probleme nicht mit solchen Stoffen in Verbindung bringen  obwohl sie der Auslöser sind. Aber das hier zu diskutieren würde in  einem Angelforum, wo es um Karpfen geht, zu weit führen.



daci7 schrieb:


> ...achja, es steht sogar noch "Ohne künstliche Geschmacksstoffe" und  "Ohne Geschmacksverstärker" auf der Packung, das kann fast keine Murmel  von sich behaupten - soll uns aber erstmal nicht interessieren.



Der alte Trick ...

Das gilt für den Hauptherstellungsprozess, nicht aber für die von anderen Herstellen gelieferten "Zutaten" ...

Wenn also einer der Zulieferer von Rohasche, Fleisch oder was auch immer da Geschmacksverstärker, Konservierungsstoffe usw. reinkippt auch in so großen Mengen wie sie eigentlich nicht nötig sind und dass es letzlich für die ganze "Pampe" reicht muß das bei Frolic nicht auf der Verpackung angeben werden. Das funktioniert eingeschränkt auch bein menschlicher Nahrung wie ich selber nur zu gut weis. Ein Schelm der Böses dabei denkt ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Da hast Du sehr warscheinlich recht. #6
> 
> Nur was machst Du wenn Angler B gesehen hat, dass Angler A damit sehr gut gefangen hat und es dann ebenso macht. Dann Angler C,D usw. Also so wie es an vielen "normalen" Vereinsgewässer der Fall ist. Je nach Größe des Gewässer, Anzahl der Angler und Futtereinsatz kann es dann obwohl der einzelne Angler "nicht soviel" zu eine Menge und "Intensität" kommen, die vielleicht gefährlich werden kann.
> 
> Es geht mir nicht darum Frolic zu "verteufeln" nur sehe ich den Sinn darin nicht, wenn es genügend Alternativen dazu gibt.



Da hast Du natürlich Recht.

aber das beschränkt sich nicht auf Frolic, sondern gilt auch für Boilies, Brot, Paniermehl oder was auch immer.

Es ist immer eine Frage der Menge, nicht des Produktes. 

Ergo gibt es keine Alternativen außer einem Maßvollen Futtereinsatz mit was auch immer.


----------



## cyberpeter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> aber das beschränkt sich nicht auf Frolic, sondern gilt auch für Boilies, Brot, Paniermehl oder was auch immer.
> 
> Es ist immer eine Frage der Menge, nicht des Produktes.



Die Grundaussage ist vollkommen richtig, egal welches Futter, man sollte es nicht übertreiben. Allerdings gibt es meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl Unterschiede.

Boilies werden schon aufgrund des Preises und der "Verfügbarkeit" nicht von jedem Angler in solchen Massen eingesetzt werden. Der Supermarkt um die Ecke ist halt schneller erreichbar und bei Preisen von ca. 1,50 € pro KG (bin da leider nicht auf dem laufenden ... ) für Frolic ist halt doch was anderes als Preise von durchschnittlich 3 € oder mehr bei Boilies und Boilies lösen sich lange nicht so schnell auf und es muß nachgefüttert werden.  

Paniermehl, Groundbait, kleine Pellets sind sehr "flüchtige" Futtermittel. Sprich diese lösen sich je nach Zusammensetzung schon unter ein halben Stunde auf sodass der Karpfen wenn überhaupt davon nur einen sehr kleinen Teil wirklich fressen wird.

Partikel wie Mais. Das ist so eine Sache wo man sich streifen kann. Prinzipiell zwar auch nicht der Brüller. Wenn man aber sieht, dass dies bei den meisten Fischzuchten eingesetzt wird dürfte sich die "Schädlichkeit" wohl in Grenzen halten.

Meiner Meinung kommt es auf den richtigen Mix von schnell flüchtigen und  festen Bestandteilen (große und kleine) beim Futer  drauf an. Wenn ich hier die richtige Mischung finde, dann brauche ich  keine 5 kg Boilies, Mais usw. ins Gewässer zu werfen weil ich z.B. durch viele kleine Bestandteile wie Weizen und Hanf die Fische am Platz halte und die flüchtigen Bestandteile sogar eine schnellere Lockwirkung habe als bei Frolic.

Außerdem ging es mir bei Frolic eigentlich auch weniger darum ob den "Ernährungswert" also Proteine usw. sondern um die Zusatzstoffe die man zumindest in Mais und den meisten anderen Futtermitteln, einige Murmeln mal ausgenommen, so nicht finden wird.


Gruß Peter


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Peter,
die Diskussion über die Auswirkung von einer speziellen Futtersorte auf die Fische ist es einereseits immer Wert, sie zu führen, andererseits ist gerade die Menge des Eintrags unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen sehr schwer zu umreißen. Diese Beobachtungen dann noch mit halbwegs hinterlegten Fakten über die Auswirkungen im Falle der Alleinfuttergabe zusammenzubringen, ist extrem schwierig.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist die Diskussion um Erdnüsse, die immer wieder von Ken Townley angerissen wird. Vor Jahren schon hat er begonnen, Material zu dem Thema abzusetzen. Die Argumentationsweise hat sich über Jahre immer mal wieder geändert, die größten Schwierigkeiten hatte er jedoch bei dem Versuch, den Mengeneintrag an seinem Beispielgewässer schlüssig darzulegen. Was er allerdings angeführt hat, bewegte sich in abartigen Mengen, die ich mir selbst nicht vorstellen konnte, und ich hab eigentlich Phantasie, bzw. war an Gewässern im Süden Englands zugegen, wo viel geangelt und gefüttert wird.
Ken nannte mir Menge und Häufigkeit, die ich mir weder an englischen und schon gar nicht an deutschen Gewässern vorstellen konnte. Ich hab dann nicht weiter nachgefragt, war aber nicht komplett überzeugt. Was ich jedoch daraus ableite, ist, das es wahrscheinlich niemandem gelingen wird, diesen Aspekt des Mengeneintrages schlüssig darzulegen, wenn es ihm nicht gelingt. Nichts ist unmöglich, aber das wird echt schwer....

Hi Daci,
ich bin der Meinung, dass ich Karpfen mit meinen Boilies als Alleinfutter (in einem fiktiven Tank) über einen längeren Zeitraum durchaus ohne Schädigung bei guter Gesundheit halten könnte, und in den Boilies wäre nichts weiter drin als Fischmehl, Soya, Gries, Birdfood. Kann sein, dass Abwachsrate und Blutwerte nicht optimal wären, aber der Toleranzbereich ist doch recht groß. Eine Forelle kannst du ja auch im Betonbecken nur mit Pellets aufziehen...

Wenn man nochmal auf Frolic zurückkäme:

Wer ist den nun der Meinung, eine Langzeitkampagne mit Frolic kann erfolgreich durchgeführt werden?
Wenn ja, warum und wenn nein, warum nicht?


----------



## cyberpeter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Hallo Spaltkarpfen,

ich verstehe es nur nicht, wieso viele, wenn man gegen Frolic schreibt so reagieren, also ob man ihnen die Angel wegnehmen will.

Von den gesundheitlichen Problemen, über die man ja durchaus streiten kann mal abgesehen, ist Frolic für mich auch ein denkbar "schlechtes" Futter und auch Köder.

Bei Kurzansitzen erzielt man mit Forelli, kleinen Pellets, gepimpten Grundfutter usw. eine wesentlich schnellere Lockwirkung als wenn man die Kringel aus der Tüte ins Gewässer kippt und billiger ist es auch noch.

Zum Nachfüttern um die Fische am Platz zu halten mit ganzen Frolic auch denkbar schlecht, weil man relativ viel braucht und die Fische damit evtl. zu sehr sättigt. Da sind kleine Partikel besser. Macht man Frolic klein, ist das erstmal eine unnötige Arbeit, erst recht wenn es schon etwas hart geworden ist und zum zweiten löst es sich, je nachdem wie klein man es gemacht hat, evtl. zu schnell auf.

Beim Vorfüttern, dem eigentlichen Thema des Threads, ist die "Auflösezeit" jedoch oft zu klein denn je nach Wassertemperatur, Kleinfischen, Wasserbewegung usw. ist oft schon ab 3-4 Stunden nicht mehr viel oder gar nichts mehr da. Das mag in kleinen Gewässern mit hoher Fischdichte funktionieren aber muß man dort eigentlich eine Woche "vorfüttern". An größeren Gewässern wo die Fische den Spod nur alle paar Stunden (oder Tage) aufsuchen ist das definitiv zu wenig und macht relativ wenig Sinn.

Als Köder selber ist er "aus der Tüte" drekt auf den Haken nicht bzw. schlecht fischbar. Am Haar braucht man auch Hilfmittel wie z.B. Einstrumpfen usw, dass er überhaupt verlässlich über mehr als 2-3 Stunden hält.

Ein weiterer Grund dagegen ist, dass es an vielen Gewässern ein "Brassenmagnet" ist. Gut da kann ich dann auch kein Grundfutter und kleine Pellets einsetzen aber es gibt genügend andere Sachen.

Deshalb stelle ich mir die Frage was bringt Frolic außer Bequemlichkeit und evtl. ein schlechtes Gewissen ...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Spaltkarpfen (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Klar, die Nachteile liegen auf der Hand, weswegen ich selber es kaum benütze. Hin und wieder probiere ich es mal durch, komme aber meist nicht weit. Bei HUFU Boilies ist zumindest das selektivere Füttern gewährleistet.

Bleiben noch die Argumente die diffusen Verdachtsmomente über die Zusatzstoffe betreffend, denen ich mich auch nicht ganz verwehren kann.#h
Das schlechte Gewissen fehlt bei mir jedoch....


----------



## cyberpeter (30. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Du wirst lachen auch ich habe eine Tüte Frolic im Keller stehen. Die reicht aber mindestens für ein ganzes Jahr und es kommt meist nur in Ausnahmesituationen und an einem bestimmten Gewässer zum Einsatz aber nur als Hakenköder und nicht als Futter.

Wenn ich eine Tüte im Jahr verbrauche habe ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen ...


----------



## daci7 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Ich will mich hier ja garnicht streiten, oder Frolic als Allheilmittel verkaufen, oder sagen das Fische bedenkenlos mit Hundefutter gehalten werden können ...

Worum es mir ALLEINE geht, ist es solche komischen Mythen - die ja in der Angelwelt zu genüge vorkommen - zu wiederlegen.
"Frolic ist Hundefutter und daher schlecht für den Karpfen" ist einfach falsch.
Genauso wie: "Durch Hartmais bläht der Fisch von innen auf und nimmt Schaden"
Und dass man bei 99% der Boilies eben genausowenig weiß was drin ist, ist ebenfalls eine Tatsache - wie cyberpeter richtig bemerkte, wenn man auch weiß was im Hauptherstellungsprozess reinkommt weiß keine Sau was bei der Produktion von Fischmehl u.ä. benutzt wurde.

Von den Eigenschaften die Frolic mit sich bringt ist er eben in manchen Situationen ein guter Köder, in anderen eben überhauptnicht. 

Achja - bei mir lösen sich die Ringe komischerweise nicht in 3-4h sondern eher in 6-7h auf, ich kann die Teile wesentlich schneller am Haar befestigen als Murmeln (durch einschlaufen) und ich freue mich auch über Brassenbeifänge 

Bis denn, denn
#h


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (31. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Also ich habe ja früher auch des öfteren mit Frolic angefüttert und gefangene Karpfen hin und wieder auch entnommen. Im Nachhinein war das so ziemlich das ekligste in meinem Angelleben.
So ein 5 Pfünder Karpfen hat je eh schon ein ziemlich reichhaltiges und nicht gerade wohlriechendes Innenleben. Aber 20 halbvergorene Frolicbröckchen im Fischmagen verbreiten einen Duft, der einen beinahe aus den Latschen kippen lässt. Was so stinkt auch noch auf den Tisch bringen? (Mittlerweile) nein danke!
|bigeyes


----------



## cyberpeter (31. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Worum es mir ALLEINE geht, ist es solche komischen Mythen ... zu wiederlegen "Frolic ist Hundefutter und daher schlecht für den Karpfen" ist einfach falsch.





daci7 schrieb:


> Und dass man bei 99% der Boilies eben genausowenig weiß was drin ist,





daci7 schrieb:


> Leider gibt es, soweit ich das auf die Schnelle durchblickt habe, keine "Freilandversuche" zu dem Thema.



Das hast Du wirklich überzeugend ... 

deshalb kann man die Boilies genauso bedenkenlos ins Wasser kippen weil Du ja mit dem Mytos, dass Frolic für Karpfen schädlich ist so überzeugend aufgeräumt hast, obwohl Du selber geschrieben hast dass Du selber nicht so ganz weist was da drin ist ...




daci7 schrieb:


> Achja - bei mir lösen sich die Ringe komischerweise nicht in 3-4h sondern eher in 6-7h auf,
> 
> und ich freue mich auch über Brassenbeifänge



Kommt auf die Wassertemperatur, "Trocknungsgrad" von Frolic und auf die Wasserbewegung drauf an. 6-7 Stunden sind "verlässlich" wohl eher der obere Bereich des machbaren.

Beifänge ja, aber wenn Du in einer Nacht 20 Brassen und einen Karpfen fängst ist meine Liebe zu den Beifängen  ...


----------



## daci7 (31. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das hast Du wirklich überzeugend ...



Sorry Peter, bei deinem Alter hätte ich erwachsenere Antworten und eventuell sogar ein wenig Nachdenken erwartet.



cyberpeter schrieb:


> kann man die Boilies genauso bedenkenlos ins Wasser kippen weil Du ja mit dem Mytos, dass Frolic für Karpfen schädlich ist so überzeugend aufgeräumt hast, obwohl Du selber geschrieben hast dass Du selber nicht so ganz weist was da drin ist ...


Ich komm mir hier vor wie ein berühmter Herr der gegen Windmühlen gekämpft hat... das wird mir doch ein wenig zu redundant 



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Wassertemperatur, "Trocknungsgrad" von Frolic und auf die Wasserbewegung drauf an. 6-7 Stunden sind "verlässlich" wohl eher der obere Bereich des machbaren.
> 
> Beifänge ja, aber wenn Du in einer Nacht 20 Brassen und einen Karpfen fängst ist meine Liebe zu den Beifängen  ...



Das mag jeder sehen wie er will.
#h


----------



## cyberpeter (31. März 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



daci7 schrieb:


> Sorry Peter, bei deinem Alter hätte ich erwachsenere Antworten und eventuell sogar ein wenig Nachdenken erwartet.



Darf man im Alter von über 40 Jahren, zugegeben auf eine etwas schnippische Art, nicht mehr auf Widersprüche in einer "Argumentationskette" hinweisen.... 

Du kannst nicht schreiben, dass Du mit Myten um Frolic aufräumen willst und ein paar Zeilen weiter unten gibst Du zu, aber zu einem anderen Zweck, dass Du nicht weist, was in Frolic drin ist. Das Loch hast Du Dir schon selber geschaufelt.

Das ich meine These letztlich nicht beweisen kann daraus habe ich keinen Hehl gemacht - im Gegenteil. Du hast entsprechende Beweise leider auch nicht gebracht was bei dem komplexen Thema, was man nicht mit geplatzen Karpfenmägen vergleichen kann und sollte, aber auch keine Schande ist und ob wir das hier überhaupt "zweifelsfrei" geklärt bekommen, da habe ich so meine Zweifel.

Nicht für ungut und einen schönen Abend #h


----------



## Carp&Esox (24. April 2012)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*

Also ich habe jetzt eine Woche gefüttert mit einem Mix aus Frolic,Tigernüssen, hartmais, und gemahlenen Boilies..
Ein voller erfolg!
2 Karpfen in 3 Stunden beide bissen auf Gulp Carp - Irish Cream..
und ein kleiner Karpfen am nächsten Morgen auf Frolic.!!

Petri


----------



## pinipenner (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @fenmaus
> 
> Muß daß mit der lila Schrift sein???
> 
> ...


kein karpfen platzt von hartmais!!! ich angle schon seid 8 jahren an den gleichen gewässern so. und hatte den einen oder anderen karpfen mehr wie einmal am band.


----------



## Minimax (25. Juli 2018)

*AW: Anfüttern mit Frolic*



pinipenner schrieb:


> kein karpfen platzt von hartmais!!! ich angle schon seid 8 jahren an den gleichen gewässern so. und hatte den einen oder anderen karpfen mehr wie einmal am band.



Ah ja, aber vielleicht hast Du sie mit Deinen nekromantischen Schwarzkünsten aus dem Tode zurückgeholt, so wie diesen 6 Jahre alten Thread...|supergri


----------

